# Bear processors?



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

My hunt starts next weekend. Just trying to get the final details worked out. I spoke with my usual deer processor, and was told that they don't do bear. I'll be hunting along the Alpena/ Alcona county line. Red Oak region. Can anyone recommend a processor in the area? This will be my first bear hunt ever, and I want it done right if I am lucky enough to fill my tag.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Standard Provisions Alpena michigan did a great job on the two bears we've taken there. 

Phone: (989) 354-4975


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Standard Provisions Alpena michigan did a great job on the two bears we've taken there.
> 
> Phone: (989) 354-4975


Awesome, thank you. I'll look them up.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Make sure you do your part. It is always hot in September. If you will have it processed commercially try to make arrangements to maybe bring your bear in after closing time, if necessary, to get it into the cooler. You don't need to take the entire bear in to register it - only the head so they can pull a tooth. So don't think you have to keep the bear in its entirety just to register it.

If you keep it overnight - make sure you pack some bags of ice inside the chest cavity and maybe even lay the bear on its back on some ice as well.

They really aren't all that difficult to process yourself if you are already somewhat experienced with processing your own deer? We skin and quarter and refrigerate our bears the same day they are killed. You can age the meat in the fridge if you like. 




























Sometimes it is hard to find a place to hang the rug - but they make a beautiful display if you have the room.










Don't forget to keep the skull for a Euro Mount.










Best of Luck - Hope your hunt is a successful one!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

If your meat is property cared for you will get some excellent eating:

Here is a Corned Bear Roast - Corn it for 5 days in the fridge and cook it in the crock pot for some excellent eating!










Center cut loin roast - deer top and bear - bottom










Sliced it with a knife but you can actually cut it with a fork:


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks delicious ! Do you check the internal temperature on your bear meat when cooking ?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

alaska86 said:


> That looks delicious ! Do you check the internal temperature on your bear meat when cooking ?


I cook mine medium to medium rare. There is a chance of trichonosis from not cooking well done though...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

alaska86 said:


> That looks delicious ! Do you check the internal temperature on your bear meat when cooking ?


I do....I know it should be cooked to 160 to absolutely eliminate the chance of trichinosis....but I don't always take it that far. Trich is pretty rare in bears around our neck of the woods. Still - it is recommended to cook it to 160 - so better safe than sorry.

Good point Alaska.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess I shouldn’t be the one asking cause I don’t check the temperature. If it looks good, I eat it. My above post was because of Rinella’s experience. I don’t know the whole story on where or when he got that bear from.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

jsbowman said:


> My hunt starts next weekend. Just trying to get the final details worked out. I spoke with my usual deer processor, and was told that they don't do bear. I'll be hunting along the Alpena/ Alcona county line. Red Oak region. Can anyone recommend a processor in the area? This will be my first bear hunt ever, and I want it done right if I am lucky enough to fill my tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I took a monster a few years back. Have never been a big fan of bear meat. This is my story and sticking to it. Shot the bear at noon. Raced to get gutted, skinned and in coolers on ice. As soon as we did that I drove to ebels in Falmouth, MI. Ground the entire bear up. Made summer sausage, sticks and plain burger. All outstanding. Good luck. Bill


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Standard Provisions Alpena michigan did a great job on the two bears we've taken there.
> 
> Phone: (989) 354-4975


I called them a little while ago. He said to give him a call when I get one, and he will meet me there.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Good going jsbowman...now good luck getting that bear!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you. I'm doing everything I can to do my part. Now I just need a bear to do its part. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Dan Deer Processing near Ocqueoc just off US-23 will let you bring it after hours.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I cook mine medium to medium rare. There is a chance of trichonosis from not cooking well done though...


6% as I recall.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

alaska86 said:


> I guess I shouldn’t be the one asking cause I don’t check the temperature. If it looks good, I eat it. My above post was because of Rinella’s experience. I don’t know the whole story on where or when he got that bear from.


Pretty sure he was in Alaska. He also cooked it skewered to a stick in the rain I believe over a fire. So not exactly the best way to cook it throughly. But it still looked tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> Pretty sure he was in Alaska. He also cooked it skewered to a stick in the rain I believe over a fire. So not exactly the best way to cook it throughly. But it still looked tasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

jsbowman said:


> My hunt starts next weekend. Just trying to get the final details worked out. I spoke with my usual deer processor, and was told that they don't do bear. I'll be hunting along the Alpena/ Alcona county line. Red Oak region. Can anyone recommend a processor in the area? This will be my first bear hunt ever, and I want it done right if I am lucky enough to fill my tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Joe Fencil, Joe's Deer and Bear Processing M-28 between Bruce Crossing and Paulding (906) 365-0378. Remember, he gives ya a shot of honey whiskey when you're successful!

Just realized you’re asking about the Lower Peninsula sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

